# Bird ID Help



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I saw a bird at work today I have never seen before. I can't seem to find it in the bird book I have or online. It had a brown back, white underside, black spot on chest, and red on it's head. Size wise, it was at least as big as a robin, if not bigger. I want to say it is a wood pecker, but it does not look close enough to a particular one. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

A flicker maybe?


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Flicker


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

It does look close, but I thought remembered more red on the head and just a single black spot on its chest, with the rest of the belly being white. Thank you for the help so far.


----------



## jlr1987 (Mar 9, 2010)

yellow bellied sapsucker?


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Nope, I still want to say it had more red on it's head than the Flicker and I don remember seeing any spots on its underbelly, except for one black spot closer to the head on the chest. Thank you for the replies.


----------

